# Underbite?



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Anyone with thoughts on this? Will this correct with age? She is eating and she is the smallest already


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you get a picture of the front of her face? She almost looks like she has wry face but need to see the front.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Here are a few pictures kinda hard to keep her still with out squishing her face lol. It's like her nose is squished or something...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm. I think she's kinda cute! You say she eats well. That's great. How's her breathing? Someone may chime in with some actual expertise - (I have zero!) But if she's eating and breathing and peeing and pooping, I wouldn't worry about her.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

From what I see she is eating fine she is small so sometimes she can't reach well but if I move her and mom she is fine and can find it on her own. She has pooped and peed so I know she is doing okay. Just didn't know if it was something that was going to be giving her a hard time or not. She doesn't make any noises while breathing and mom isn't pushing her away and she keeps up with her next littlest sibling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely a defect. How is her bite? Is it normal or way off. 
If she cannot graze naturally because her bite doesn't pinch together correctly, when she gets older. It may be an issue there. She may have to be fed hay or Alfalfa pellets. Not sure until she tries to eat solid foods, if there will be an issue. As a goat gets older, the bite can change to worse, there is that possibility.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

That's what I was afraid of. It's a little hard to tell on her bite sometimes I looks worse than others but I think she will have a crooked underbite if that makes sense almost like her teeth are shifted over a little bit but I'll see in a couple days how she is doing and looking. Is that genetic or is it a just her kinda thibg?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not repeat that breeding.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it is genetic. 

Hope she will be OK.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Such a bummer because both my bucks are brothers. Oh well. She is still doing good and she has gained some weight. She was only around 1.75lbs at birth and now is at 2.1 so she is eating for sure. I can't get her on the bottle though any ideas I want to supplement her at least once or twice a day. Would a puppy bottle work better?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Since she is nursing on mom, she may not want a bottle. What type of nipple are you using?


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

There is four of them and I feel like she will get kicked to the side pretty soon because when her brothers want to feed they push her out of the way. I actually tried a baby bottle and a kid nipple. Tried dipping them in sugar and all but she wouldn't have it. Maybe not hungry? Or maybe I could pull one of the boys instead.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a good one we use in the link.

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/prichard-teat-nipple

Try some molasses on the nipple, tickle her tail head area. Keep at it, sometimes it takes a while, if she is going to take it. But then again, she may not. Good luck.


----------



## Cheeto (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

